
Private Equity 401k - mikeberv
https://www.billiondollarstartupideas.com/ideas/private-equity-401k
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Everything I've ever learned about investing says avoid high-fee investment
vehicles.

> PE funds have a monetization model of fees (about 2%) and carried interest
> (20%).

To the average person who picks the "wrong" PE fund, not only will they get
sub-par return, they'll also get high fees. Not how I'd want to set myself up
for retirement.

